# Third brake light



## pmitch (Jan 31, 2014)

My third brake light on trunk flashes when I put on brake. Is this legal? And is there a way to change it to a steady red light?

Patrick


----------



## MelissaO (Feb 19, 2014)

i just quick googled it and looks like it's a new way to prevent collusions -other people brake faster when they see your blinking light. there are kits to make your light blink, so maybe going backwards from there would help.

DIY Blinking Third Brake Light mod


----------



## b13er (Apr 7, 2010)

Try unplugging the middle brake light and use a multimeter (set to 12 volts DC) to test the power wire when someone pushes the brakes. See if the volts go from 0 - 12 repeatedly (as if blinking), if so I'm sure you could route a wire from your normal brake lights to the middle light, but you might risk blowing your brake fuse, in that case you could probably fuse it yourself and run a wire to the fuse panel and attach it to the brake fuse (where it has power before the fuse), but I'm not sure if that would work either. Hopefully the blinking is being caused by some device located inside the middle light, and you can just get rid of it and wire the wires directly to the bulbs.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

is that LED or a regular bulb? i don't remember, sorry. Could be a bad/loose ground somwhere. are the other trunk lights doing the same? may be related to the harness that goes there where it flexes alot. may be a wiring issue.


----------



## Paul Hammond (Apr 3, 2014)

Brake lights are very important components that keep motorists safe. They light up every time the brake pedal is stepped on, as the driver slows down or comes to a stop. Trailing motorists are notified by the light, and they will also slow their car down accordingly. Sometimes, however, motorists don't pay attention to brake lights or their view of the brake lights is blocked.


----------



## kmathias (Dec 1, 2015)

I need some advice on the third brake light. I tried doing my safety inspection for my 2012 Nissan Sentra Special Edition and the third brake light (on the spoiler) is not working. I was told that this is a dealer part that i need to order but because i didnt purchase the car from a Nissan dealer i am having a difficult time getting this part. Does anyone have any suggestions because its troubling me, mahalo.


----------

